# First saltwater aquarium - suggestions and/or corrections



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey everyone! My saltwater plans are changing daily... the new idea is a nano... 

I've been keeping freshwater aquariums for quite some time, and I'm considering starting a nano saltwater. Small, very small - no more than 15 gallons. I was thinking of using an aquaclear (110) filter, and LR for filtration, and I'm thinking (and hoping) that a skimmer would be overkill in such a small tank. I don't know what kind of lighting I'll use, but nothing too intense. I would like to get by on 1-2 flourescent strips if possible... but I don't know.

So... I would like one ( maybe 2!...?) small fish, a couple inverts like crabs, brittle stars or shrimp, and some corals. I know next to nothing about corals, so maybe this is unrealistic. 

What would be some good livestock for this tank? All ideas, and corrections, are very! appreciated. Some help on choosing low(ish) maintainance, low(er) light corals would be great.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Another "Nano-er."  

Since you are doing FOWLR (Fish only with Live Rock), lighting is not a big problem. Good options are Sattelite Fixtures. You can do a single-strip instead of double-strip. But, if you decide to do corals, a single-strip may not be enough.

Good low-light corals are Zoas, Mushrooms, and Polyps. Good begginer corals as well.

You can have two fish in that tank easily, as long as you are good with water changes. That way, a skimmer is not needed. Inverts should consist of snails, hermit crabs, a few crabs (Pom Pom Crabs, Porcleian Crab, Emerald Crab are popular), brittle stars, and shrimp (Skunk Cleaner, Peppermint, and Pistol are popular). Fish could be many things. Clownfish, Gobies, Pseudochromis, Royal Gramma, Firefish/Dartifsh, etc etc. Name some you like, and we can help.

I would definately mod the AC110 into a fuge. Here is a good link for that: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=679159 .

Good luck!


----------



## abfisher (Mar 26, 2008)

*Fuge?*

What is a fuge?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/aquariumdiy/a/aa041400.htm


----------

